# 04018026403



## Schnee (2 Oktober 2009)

Hallöchen,

ich bekomme seit 2 Wochen immer wieder Anrufe auf dem handy von oben genannter Nummer. Wenn ich abhebe, ist keiner dran. Bei der Rückwärtssuche mit:  Rufnummer kam kein Ergebnis. Es sieht ja so aus als ob die Nummer aus Hamburg kommt. Meine jetzige handy nr. haben aber nur 2 Personen und die wohnen nicht in Hamburg. 
Was bedeutet das ???????:-?


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 Oktober 2009)

*Aw: 04018026403*

http://whocallsme.com/Phone-Number.aspx/04018026403


----------



## Schnee (3 Oktober 2009)

*Aw: 04018026403*

Danke für den link. Congstar bemüht sich angeblich das Problem zu beheben.


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 Oktober 2009)

*Aw: 04018026403*

Bitte!
...und vielen Dank für die Rückmeldung!


----------



## Schnee (14 Oktober 2009)

*Aw: 04018026403*

Hallo, ich werde immer noch von dieser Nummer belästigt. Das spricht nicht gerade für congstar, die versprochen hatten sich darum zu kümmern. Ich frage mich ob ich den Anbieter wechseln sollte, aber wer ist eigentlich noch seriös?

lg
Schnee


----------



## webwatcher (14 Oktober 2009)

*Aw: 04018026403*



Schnee schrieb:


> Ich frage mich ob ich den Anbieter wechseln sollte, aber wer ist eigentlich noch seriös?


Sagen wir es mal so, sie sind *alle *"gewinnorientiert"...


----------

